# sponsorship vs study



## Alebahia (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello, my name is Alejandro and I'm from Argentina.I'm 32 years old and I'm planning to move to Australia with my wife and mi 2 years old son.I have 6 years of experience working in coca cola in quality analysis and microbiology, also I'm qualified in laboratory and i have a forklift license. I'm wondering what are my possibilities to find a sponsor from here or if i need to apply for a student visa and try to find a job over there. And if I'm I'm Australia with a student visa working on my own with a truck, can i apply for a regional visa after 2 years or that only applies for formal work. thank you.


----------



## graceabby84 (Feb 2, 2013)

You will not often find Australian employers advertising that they are looking for someone to sponsor from overseas. The main reason being, if there is someone with the required skill set in Australia, it is easier for the Australian employer to offer a job to someone who is already established in Australia and can start work immediately – in comparison with employing a foreign national and going through the sponsorship process, the cost involved and the time delay for the sponsored individual to commence employment in Australia.

You are also unlikely to find an Australian employer to sponsor you through the use of a recruitment agency,unless that recruitment agency specifically mentions in their job advertisement that the Australian employer is willing to sponsor the right candidate.

Search out companies in Australia whom you would like to work for. In general, larger companies in Australia are more likely to sponsor people from overseas than the smaller companies (due to budgets and business scope), however you should not strike out the smaller companies, as some are still willing to sponsor the right person. Wikipedia provides a list of Australian companies. 
Search out global companies who are based in both your home country and in Australia, and find out whether they offer transfer opportunities – quite often global companies do. Even though it might mean working in your home country for a period of time before an opportunity arises in Australia, it is worth it in the long run, if it means you can emigrate to Australia through that company.


----------



## Alebahia (Jan 19, 2013)

thank you very much Grace.do you think that the only chance that i have is to get a student visa and look for a job over there? And what you think about the question about driving my own truck?


----------

